# Success!



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm so happy, my broody girl is not broody anymore! I used the advice of the Chicken Chick and put her in a Broody Breaker. It worked wonderfully and it was a very rainy couple of days, so she would have been cooped up anyway.

And in addition to that, at least one of my Polish is laying! (That's a picture of her, having a bad hair day!) I didn't think they would lay until next spring. They are beautiful white eggs-the rest of the girls lay brown eggs.

Everyone is laying in their hen boxes, but they still aren't roosting at night. I'll work on that starting this weekend.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Be ready, chances are that after laying a few eggs she'll be broody again. The young ones have so many hormones directing them to hatch that it's a never ending battle until they get some chicks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. Silkies are broody so much that I gave them an open front coop in a pen so they can sit there all summer and not die of heatstroke.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Polish can be almost as bad.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

We have one female Polish left out of three. She is approaching 3 yrs old and has never gone broody. Go figure.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've only had one Polish go broody 2 years in a row.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

I have 3 silkies- now 6 months old. One of them has now been broody twice (and still is). The other has now been broody for over 3 weeks so I'm starting to get worried for her. She does pop out and eat and drink a couple of times a day though. My 3rd silkie has yet to go broody. Fingers crossed she doesn't!


----------



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

My wife and I cut a couple of tree limbs 2 or 3 inches around and put them up in the coop and now all the chickens roost on them at night before they were everywhere


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our inside and outside roosts are tree limbs. They seem to like them fine.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I finally have one of my Polish roosting- right in front of the heater, go figure. I keep hoping the rest will follow suit soon


----------

